# African Mounts Have Come Home



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have finally come full circle, and all of my mounts are now home. My biggest problem was trying to find a wall to hang them all on but I think that they will do quite well where I have them. 

So far I have moved all of them around to different spots trying to figure out the best area for them and will quite possibly move them again before I am through.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

SPECTACULAR!

-----SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, that's cooler than the other side of the pillow!!

.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I love the oryx and the kudu!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The black wildebeast, impala, and springbuck are all over the Safari Club book minimum measurements if I wanted to pay them a membership fee and have them officially measured. 

I also should get a better shot of the kudu, the one that I have doesn't do him justest.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Wow!! Very nice!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow - amazing!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Love that kudu!


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

Those are awesome, the capes are much better than mine ( I had lot of hair loss due to poor skinning in Africa. and i only did two heads...

who did the taxi work?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

kdog said:


> Those are awesome, the capes are much better than mine ( I had lot of hair loss due to poor skinning in Africa. and i only did two heads...
> 
> who did the taxi work?


A lot can be said for the prep work that they do in the field along with the dip and pack company in Africa to ship them back here to the states. If everything isn't handled correctly then there is not much that a taxidermist can do to fix things.

Since I live in Colorado I had a taxidermist in Grand Junction do the work their name is Precision Taxidermy and yes they did a fantastic job. They even commented on how well that the capes were taken care of before they even saw them.


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

agreed on the prep work. my dip and sheep and skinning were not great and I should have supervised that much closer. I have hair slip on my kudu as a result.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Awesome hope my zebra comes back as nice

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Did you have to have your stuff shipped to Denver to have them inspected by fish and game?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I actually used a importer take care of all the paperwork and they had a office in LA where they went through customs and the USDA inspection. Then they were shipped by UPS to my taxidermist. Another hunter in our group had his shipped to Denver where a importer that he had hired took care of the paper work and all of the inspections. 

In the end we both ended up paying just about the same.


----------



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

This is awesome. I would love the opportunity to go do this


----------

